# Undecided Tank



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

36 Gallong Bow Front w/ 1 pink convict and 1 electric yellow lab. I use to have Alto Comps. "gold heads" in here before moving out of state and giving them all back to lfs I bought them from. Any suggestions on new inhabitants are welcome.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful tank and music, Ever have a sanchezi or a ruby red spilo? You can always go for Exodons or even some german blue ram pairs.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

breeding labs? that'd make for a sweet shell dweller community.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I like shell dwellers and thats what the tank was originally setup for. I still have a ton of shells I could throw back in there, soo it's a possibility I will go back to that. However I've been getting interested in planted tanks and am also considering doing something along those lines. I think some german blue rams in a planted tank would look pretty sweet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup. liked the music too.


----------

